

How to fly a paper airplane from Germany to Australia - colinprince
http://dvice.com/archives/2011/02/how-to-fly-a-pa.php

======
Smerity
This is a pretty fun example of how to run a PR story when the product is hard
to sell =]

Samsung memory cards are just one of many products that can't necessarily push
PR pieces by the product itself. Trying to get coverage for a new
manufacturing technique or a higher average performance just isn't going to
cut it.

This story is pretty ridiculous and also the kind of fanfare you can push to a
large number of media outlets, even outside of IT in general.

That or I may just be influenced as I'm Australian ;)

